# Vector Engineer Quick Tools Easy Slingshot Design Tool.



## joe pepper

Hi guys + girls, Joe Pepper ,Newbie to slingshots and the slingshot forum,Ive been using a program called Vector Engineer Quick Tools to design my slingshots ,It's free to use ,and comes with just the right amount of tools to get started, you can upgrade to a pay for version,with more tools,but i like free,and the free version does the job,what i like about this programe is its so easy to learn,and within 20 min i was designing rudimentary slingshots at my first attempt,check it out ,Joe Pepper.


----------



## Hrawk

20 mins you say ?

Did you watch my Inkscape tutorial vid ?

I'll have you up and going in 5.

Also, the ability to export to PDF is built in. A lot of designers here like to share their designs and there is no better format than PDF.


----------



## joe pepper

Hi Hrawk, I did watch your vid,and its a great vid, i informed the forum of
the Vector Engineer program,because i was using that program at the
time,It took me 20 min because i hadn't watched any tutorial on how to work the thing,And you were right ,it took me 5 min to get up and going with inkscape after watching your tutorial, The problem i had myself with my first design on inkscape, was when i tried to draw a circle on the handle of my drawing, well no word of a lie ,it took me 3 hours of watching many vids, and even after i had read the tutorial that comes with the program i still couldn't get the thing to draw a circle, after hours of trying i stumbled on the solution,out of the blue i decided to pick a color and try again,well hey, presto , one circle.The	free Inkscape program is much more advanced ,than the free vector
engineer,version,and your right about the pdf thing,but if your a newbie to
any kind of design program,and just want to have a quick try at making
some basic designs,before you start sifting through lots of tutorials,then
the vector program is fine,now Ive seen your video on inkscape design,I'll
be progressing to inkscape and try my hand at some inkscape design, thanks
Joe Pepper


----------



## Hrawk

Thanks man, I'll get another quick tutorial or two done today that you might find useful.

Bloody rain, spoil all my other plans why don't you


----------



## Rapier

I'd love to know how to draw a line circle with no fill. Bloody doin my head in

Hype~X Australia


----------



## joe pepper

hi Rapier hope you get this example i drew using the vector program ,first i draw my slingshot then i take the drawing over to windows paint and fill it in that way ,and the result comes out like this,the vector tool isn't advanced has the inkscape program,but anyway this was my first attempt,Joe Pepper.​


----------



## Hrawk

Hang on guys, I'm setting up to do a quick tutorial now on using circles. Should be up in a few hours.


----------



## joe pepper

Hi Guys + Girls this is just one more example of some quick doodling,with the vector program.


----------



## Rapier

Thanks Joe but I need to kno how to draw circles with no fill. I managed to design a catty with Inkscape after Hrawks tute vid. Its on the other thread with his vid. I can fill with colour in Inkscape by selecting object and choosing a colour but it won't let me just draw a flippin circle.


----------



## Hrawk

At the end of the colour bar, is a white square with a cross in it, that is for no fill.


----------



## Rapier

Of course it is.
Bloody stupid sonofa can't figure the bloody dumb square with circles all coloured in and the button with the cross crazy weird cirly haired glasses wearing programmers with their fast typing and all my hairs coming out blocking up the keyboard stupid.....


----------



## Hrawk

Here you go rapier


----------



## Rapier

Ooooohh, cursor INSIDE the circle!!! Amazing how simple it becomes once you bloody kno how!
Thanks soooo much Hrawk. Fantastic tute. Very professional. You sound like my computer teacher in year 10 but no where near as boring. You don't wear tweed jackets with leather elbow patches do ya? Oh of course not, the leather would get used as pouches!!! He he
Cheers man great job.


----------



## joe pepper

Wow Wow Wow,Absolutely Fantastic your video on the slingshot rifle, just saw it on the shared design site,So professional in every way.Love your trigger release, And the animation is out of this world. Did you do that on inkscape? I think you should change your name to master Hrawk, Its a masterpiece .i was so excited when i saw your vid my mind went into nonstop creative mode and i was up all night trying to think of a design that encapsulates that fantastic trigger release,my idea was to have a sliding fork ,so you could place the pouch with the ball in the trigger release first ,then with the aide of a rope or one of them hand crank systems the crossbow men used to use in the middle ages,this would to my reckoning able the shooter to lengthen the rifle and multiply the band set,which would make it a awesome long range and very accurate target or hunting sling rifle Ive made some drawings of my idea let me no what you think, my plan his to make a channel screwed onto the base of the first peace of hardwood bottom, then place a peace of hardwood in this channel with a screw ring, screwed into one end ,then tie a rope to the end of the ring, this rope will be used to prime the slingshot be-four release ,at the fork end underneath will be a roller for the rope to pull over ,fit the sliding forks onto the the peace of hard wood with screws.Ive left a head on the T shaped fork part,this is to fit some sort of spring loaded dowel ,that will catch on something at the end of the rifle to keep it cocked	and ready to shoot ,when you pull the rope to cock the rifle there will be a clip for the rope handle to sit in, hope you get what i mean when you study my drawings,thanking you for your expertise, JOE PEPPER
View attachment 15139


----------



## joe pepper

Thank you so much for your tutorial on circles with inkscape,I'll get cracking and see if i can come up with something original,man its getting a hard thing to do ,seems every shape and size has already been dream t up,still the best innovated idea I've seen on the forum is your rifle, i recon you could put that into production in kit form,and it would sell like hot cakes,i for one would buy one,thanks for now Joe Pepper.


----------



## Hrawk

Thanks Joe









If you need any help with Inkscape, just shout, more than happy to help where I can.

No I dont work for them or anything but I am a big supporter of open source (free) software. Inkscape and GIMP are two of the best open source packages I could ever recommend.

Personally, I prefer to use Adobe Illustrator, Cored Draw and Autodesk Inventor for things like this, but not everyone is prepared to shell out thousands of dollars on these programs.

All of my 3D work and animations are made in Autodesk 3D Studio Max, currently running version 2012, I was lucky enough to have an employer buy these for me and provide constant upgrades to the latest versions


----------



## KennyCannon

Inkscape is a great tool and your videos are really good.

Unfortunately Inkscape is anti-mac so I can't use it


----------

